# Shark vs. Octipi (wow)



## TLM4x4 (Oct 3, 2005)

Hope this works, awesome video...


http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7004909622962894202


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Seen that, man - it's good. So cool.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, thats pretty amazing!!


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

WHoa! That was amazing! How the heck did that thing do that? man...
I thought it was going to be a shark snapping and ripping the octipi in half. lol


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

That was to frikin awsome


----------



## MaconTallMan (Dec 11, 2005)

WOW! That is unexpected but very interesting!


----------

